# who has recently taken the cpc certification exam



## Chrissy8706 (Sep 1, 2017)

I just scheduled to take my cpc certification exam and am super nervous! who has recently taken theirs? What can I expect? It is actually like the aapc final exam in the cpc course?


----------



## breakback (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Chrissy-
I took my exam some years back, but I have proctored several exams.

 My understanding is that the questions on the practise exams are 'retired' questions there were on the exam at one time. My advice to you would be to take as many practise exams as you can. When I was studying, I purchased 3 - 50 question exams, which together equal the 150 question test. I set aside 5 hours and 40 minutes and took the test at home as though I were at the test site. It's good to teach yourself just how long that is. Everyone seems to have a different method of organizing their exam time - some start from the back and work forward, others look for specific sections. I started at the front of the book. If I could answer a question quickly, I answered it and moved on. If I found myself spending time searching for the correct answer, I put an orange tab on the question and moved on. If I wasn't completely confident with my answer, I put a yellow tab - and moved on. When I got the the end of the exam, I went back to the beginning and worked on the orange tabs. After that, I went back and reviewed the questions I had marked in yellow. I found it a great way to manage my time. 

Before you even read the question, take a look at the answers. Sometimes you can eliminate an answer before you even read the question! If there is an add-on code, and it's listed first you can cross off that answer! Modifiers can sometimes help eliminate an answer also. 

Most important - if you are looking for a code, they will be using exact language from the book. Know your book. Know your Guidelines. Know your anatomy!

Good Luck!!!
Cindy


----------



## Lbrown80 (Sep 1, 2017)

*AAPC CPC study Guide Book*

Hello,

Does anyone have a Study Guide book for sale? Please email me @ brown80_tonya@yahoo.com (2017 book)


----------



## LDcarlyle (Sep 3, 2017)

*Took my exam 08-19-17*

...and passed!!   The AAPC study guide is probably the most helpful tool imo to enable you to pass your test.  It is structured like the actual test booklet.  I also felt that simply being as familiar with my CPT book as possible helped me to cut down on my time spent on each question.  I know that book like the back of my hand and still at the last 45 minutes panicked in an attempt to locate lab panels in the path and lab section. 

I was offered a Medicare Risk coding position at my company this week so I will soon be studying for my CRC certification.  

Best of luck!  You can do it!


----------

